# ZFS laptop installation of FreeBSD 10 fails



## staus123 (Mar 31, 2014)

I have a Fujitsu laptop that I wanted to install ZFS on for daily use and experimenting. However, I get constant ATA status errors and a DSM Trim error message during installation.
Using UFS worked OK for a full install of all software I wanted. (PCBSD 10 gave me the same Trim errors with ZFS, but during bootup.)
Any ideas why? I really wanted the extra speed of an SSD. I tried a Samsung EVO 250 GB and a Plextor 128 GB SSD without any luck.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 31, 2014)

What is the exact error message?


----------



## staus123 (Mar 31, 2014)

The errors are screens full of rolling text with one line saying ata status error, and another saying DSM trim with a long code.
I have since gone to ufs, so I don't see these errors anymore.


----------



## staus123 (Apr 4, 2014)

I've given up now for installing FreebSD 10 or PCBSD 10 on an ssd. UFS work OK, but the xorg meta package for FreeBSD doesn't support my laptop's display like PSBSD does.
Any possibility that FreeBSD can install an xorg meta package for PCBSD? And if so, how?
I need ati drivers to get 1280x800 resolution. FreeBSD with vesa can only provide 1024x768.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 4, 2014)

For working KMS drivers, you must use ports.  I have two systems with Plextor SSDs here.  Both work great using UFS.  I have not tried ZFS with TRIM.

So: install FreeBSD 10, preferably the most recent snapshot of 10-STABLE.  Install and update the ports tree.  Install the KMS ports and xorg.


----------



## staus123 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks for the information. I'll try your suggestions this weekend.


----------



## staus123 (Apr 5, 2014)

wblock:

I tried FreeBSD 11 VT, and I could get 1280x800 resolution, but there were a lot of dbug messages using it.
What exactly are the KMS ports for FreeBSD 10? I searched the ports list, but came up empty.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 5, 2014)

This link describes installing them: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#Installing_KMS_Ports.


----------



## staus123 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks. If this doesn't help I will give up until the next major release.


----------



## staus123 (Apr 13, 2014)

I finally give up. Too many hours spent chasing ati and KMS. Maybe in a few months I'll give it another try.


----------

